# FET March/April 2019



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi I thought I would start a thread for anyone having FETs in March/April 2019. 

I’m single 43 have low reserve, conceiving with donor sperm. 

I have just had two rounds of natural modified IVF at Create and 1 frozen day 3 embryo as a result. Am looking to a FET in early March. I don’t know much about FETs yet... I have a call with my consultant tomorrow but would love to know a bit more about medicated versus unmedicated. Does anyone have experience knowledge re pros and cons of either?

Hoping there are lots of us having FETs in the coming months. Would be great to chat.

Lots of love x x x


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi 

I’ve just had a failed transfer from a fresh cycle. I have three embryos in the freezer so hoping to be able to do the next transfer by end of March. 
I’ve only had experience of a non medicated transfer. I was told that providing your cycle is regular and you ovulate then you are ok to do a non medicated transfer. All that was involved was a scan to check follicle and lining as soon as I got a positive on the ovulation test five days later they popped it back in. It was all very simple compared to a full cycle. 
I have heard that medicated transfers are a bit more long winded but I don’t know much about it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi would love to join you on this thread if that’s ok - I have day 5 embies on ice from my last cycle that resulted in my DS that has just turned one - I’m currently having a mock month which I started last Monday on day 1 of my period - so patches every 3 days and progynova daily along with the good old folic acid, hoping for transfer middle March of only only embryo as that is all my clinic in Spain will transfer which I’m ok about. 
Looking forward to getting to know you all 
Best of luck for everyone


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi all

I am 40 years old and this month i am transferring my last frozen blasto from an IVF I did back in January 2017.
It will be a semi medicated cycle using EVOREL patches from day 9-10 to boost a little bit the endometrium and progestone + clexane after transfer. VitE and aspirin to boost endometrium up to ovulation.

Today it’s CD3, baseline scan tomorrow....

Looking forward to share experiences with all of you


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies Hoping you are all doing ok 😄 looking forward to hearing your updates... Efi78 good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow. MrsBlueSky we were together on the Jan/Feb cycle buddies... Betty it’s good to hear of your successful Cycles previously... 

Are... the weeks are rolling by... 2 weeks to go til my period then I book a day 7 scan and go from there. Decided on unmedicated so I just have to take pessaries ustrogestan at some point. Otherwise just monitor my ovulation and as soon as I get the yes, I go for the transfer. Excited but nervous as it’s only one. Have made a bit of a plan B if it does t work, good to keep in mind, but I want to stay focussed on hoping this FET will be the only one I need. Sending lots of love to all x x x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ladies

I hope its ok to join. Im having my first ever FET sometime this march. Its going to be un unmedicated natural FET. 
I have regular cycles normally but i have just finished my first ivf cycle so im slightly worried my AF wont be on time like it usually is due to all the medications! 
Im waiting on my clinic to advise me of next steps. Ive got 3 more days of progesterone suppositories to take to thicken the womb. ive had to take them since EC day, twice a day and they are so messy!
So all i know is there are blood tests involved to determine when i ovulate after AF then ET happens! 

When is everyones transfer date? 

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all and hope we all get our BFP! Xxxx



Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Mummy35 

Welcome to the thread!

My transfer date is sometime around 20 March.

Second scan today, CD8, triple 5.5mm lining, 12mm follicle and what looks like a second one developing...tempted to try naturally as well...


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies 

How are you all doing? Are you doing anything in particular to prepare yourselves for your FETs? I’m still taking all the supplements I was for my IVf cycle and then having some acupuncture... anything else anyone knows of... I keep reading about pineapples...

I’m good, mixture of excited and nervous now... not worried about the procedure but the hurdles along the way... Will the embryo thaw? If it does, how will I manage the 2 week wait... think my mind is running a bit...

Sending everyone lots of love x x x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ladies thanks for the welcome. Im just waiting for my bleed to finish except im not sure if its withdrawl bleed or AF! I finished 10 days of cyclogest pessaries after EC then had two days of spotting then full wack bleed for 4 days. So is this my AF or withdrawl bleed? Im slightly confused. 
They said i cant start FET till my natural AF. 
Clinic are so hard to get a hold off as lines are so busy!



Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Second scan today CD10. Lining has grown to 8.4mm with help from estrogen patches. I had two follicles developing but because of using estrogen patches too early they haven’t grown much and still  at 13mm. Now waiting at the clinic to see the doctor and tell me whether I should take off the patch and let natural ovulation happen or whether we continue as it is. It’s and FET anyway and we don’t need the follicles I guess...but with double ovulation this month I would be tempted to try naturally as well 

Mumsy35 - call the clinic to book a scan. They will be able to tell you whether it’s AF or withdrawl böeed

Rillishen - besides estrogen patches and usual vitamines nothing else. Very normal being nervous. We are all human beings. 

Betty21, MrsBlueSky - how is everything going?


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Evening I’m due to have fet on Wednesday but have started spotting today 😢 I’ve called the clinic and have to go for another scan tomorrow to see if they will do transfer, my last two fet cycles have been cancelled due to this, 😪 I feel like I’m on a rollercoaster at the minute I really thought I would get to transfer day with out any spotting . 
Sorry it’s s me post I’ll catch up with everyone in the next couple of days x


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone- well I’m off to Spain tomorrow and will have bloods and scan on Wednesday- transfer due on 18th March, a bit annoying that I have to stay a whole week but was told if I couldn’t get bloods done at home and results same day I would have to go there to get them done as it was against clinics protocol if I didn’t get them done at all. 
So I’m traveling solo on this one as DH couldn’t get time off so a week of nothing but reading and Netflix x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Betty21

One weeknin spain sounds good! Which part of spain are you travelling to?


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tarragona x


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

I’ve been for a scan and investigation to see why I’m spotting, they have had a discussion with the consultant and agreed for transfer tomorrow so fingers crossed 🤞 my little embryo sticks xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Leah have they found the reason you are spotting? Is it a natural or medicated cycle?


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

It’s a medicated cycle just with tablets and pessaries, they are not sure why but they think it’s possible old blood and that the pessaries may have irritated my cervix x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Leah good luck for your transfer tomorrow!

Betty safe trip to spain enjoy the sunny weather and netflix! Im sure time will fly by before you know it!

Efi78 thanks for the advice the clinic said its withdrawl bleed so got to wait till my natural AF before i can do natural FET. Id say you go for natural if double ovulation! When is your transfer date?

Rillischen im not doing anything different. Taking normal cocktail of vitamins prenatal folic acid, vit D and doing some light exercise. 


Afm got to wait a few weeks till natural AF so cant really do much. Thinking of going for a short holiday before transfer to relax!

Good luck ladies xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi ladies!

Today I started my down reg for my FET trying for baby no.2! Its been a big decision to make to come back on this road, so hoping to keep it chilled. Im living in the EU now so having to do all my prep work here and fly into London for the transfer as thats where my 6x embies are.... all the more hectic splitting things across 2x clinics, but hey ho! 

How did everyones day go? x


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone so I’m now  in Spain and had my lining checked this morning it’s already at 10 so that’s excellent so I was told - my hormone blood test also came back good and I was advised to get another blood test on Saturday and then transfer on Monday - start the dreaded cyglogest tonight! 
Sky Q is a absolute life saver (hotel TV is refusing to work) and currently watching coronation street!


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi all

Mixed news today. I was advised to remove the estrogen patch on Monday. Went today for another scan. One follicle has grown to 14mm and the other to 12mm but uterine lining collapsed to 7mm. Doctor prescribed Vagifem as it is not supposed to deter ovulation line EVOREL estrogen patches. Back for a scan on Friday....fed up. Tempted to abandon...it really feels like a real IVF cyclewith so many scans


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Simba welcome and all the best for number 2!I hope we both get siblings for our kids!

Efi sorry to hear the news. Sometimes it can get frustrated at times please hang in there. 

Betty glad Corrie is keeping you busy and all the best for transfer on Monday. Apart from cyclogest is there any other meds you will be taking for luteal support?

Afm have review and FET consent this week and waiting for natural AF hoping it will turn up on time unless these medications have messed up my cycle timings.

Lots of love to you ladies x

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you mumsy - I’m on progynova and Evorel patches and the great cyglogest. 
Hope your AF turns up on time x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks betty i hope it does arrive on time, im normally a regular 28-30days. We had consultation today. Once AF arrives they will do regular blood tests to check for ovulation&check lining then after 5 days pop embryo in. If lining is not good will have to take that dreaded cyclogest! 
I have to take ovitrelle on day of ET for luteal support but nothing else depending on scans etc We hope the natural works so no faffing around with cyclogest but lets see.... 

I need a holiday away before all of this to relax prior to ET as waiting around for AF is driving me mad and dont want to be stressed to delay AF! 

All the best for your transfer on Monday

Hope everyone else is well?? X



Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Leah how did your transfer go yesterday? Did you transfer one or two?

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for welcoming me!

Mumsey - nice you are doing a natural cycle (fingers crossed for now cyclogest). It’s the protogest bum Injections I’m dreading.... SO painful! 

Leah - did you thaw ok and have a transfer? I’ve asked and will put my cyclogest in the back door as much less mess and one cycle they also irritated me (brown blood)... can you do that?  

Betty - how’s Spain? You having transfer there next week? Able to enjoy yourself before then? 

When are others going to transfer? I estimate I’ll be around 13 April or so.. flights back to UK are going to be hugely ££ as it will be so close to Easter. Hey ho! 

Happy Friday ladies x


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi simba I do believe you can use cyglogest at the back but my clinic say no so I’m currently on 4 a day  - messy things but enjoying the siesta and letting the afternoon one soak in!
The sun is shining and it’s lovely here - got blood test tomorrow to check hormone level and then transfer on Monday.
Hope everyone else is well


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice... enjoy the sun while you can.

I’m only day 3 of the norathisterone and I’m already breaking out in spots and feeling super moody... 😬🙈🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry it’s taken me so long to reply, transfer didn’t go as planned as my cervix was too high which has never happened befor, so she had to nip it to hold it in place for the transfer which was very uncomfortable, but I’ve 1x5 day embryo on board, I’m still spotting and cramping a lot. 🤞🤞crossed that this embryo sticks.


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Morning ladies   

Nice to see this thread getting busy 

Betty21 - good luck for Monday - enjoy the sunshine... it's freezing here!

Efi77 - I hope things work out, this process is so frustrating sometimes.

Mumsy35 - hope your AF comes soon. Mine is now two days late - I dont think I have ever had a late one! Now of all times... what can you do?

Leah1234 - congrats you have your embi on board! Good luck for the 2WW...

Simba32 - wishing you lots of luck for the coming weeks

MrsBluesky - how are you doing?

Afm I'm good, waiting for my AF which is now 2 days late, envisaging transfer now around 27th/28th... fingers crossed if my AF comes in next day or so... getting excited now... one step further along the journey...

Sending lots of love to everyone... x x x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Betty enjoy the sun its snowing in the UK! Good luck for monday.

Leah congrats on being pupo praying its a sticky bean! Sorry transfer wasnt as easy as you hoped.

Simba i remember taking that northisterone and really didnt like it either. Safe trip to uk when you come. 

Rillichen waiting for AF is a pain. Im trying not to think about it so thinking of taking a break away to forget. Hope your AF turns up soon.

All the best ladies. Hope everyone else is doing well x

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

Sorry haven’t been on for a while.

I’ve started my medicated FET cycle. Currently on day 10 and I have a tracking scan on Monday. If timescales are the same as natural FET then I expect to transfer around 24th March. 
I’m starting Prednisolone this cycle too so a bit anxious about that. Hoping I don’t get any side effects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Betty good luck for transfer today!

Rillichen has AF arrived yet?

Mrsbluesky good to hear from you good luck with tracking scan hope all goes well. 

Efie how are you?

Leah hows that sticky bean? Hope 2WW is flying by amd you are keeping busy!

Afm. Booked a short break to england transfer likely to be in April so waiting for April thread to open!

Good luck to all xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you mumsy - nerves are getting to me I can’t face breakfast lol xx


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Had my tracking scan today lining is 8.6 so all good. Just waiting for the doctors to discuss when to transfer but likely to be over the weekend. Should hear this afternoon! Fourth time lucky I hope 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well! Betty, good luck with your transfer today x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Betty how did transfer go?

Mrsbluesky good news good luck for transfer this weekend!

Ptwife welcome&hi again! Think we cycled a while back. Good to hear you have alot of frosties! Look forward to hearing your journey!

Rillichen hows things with you? Any signs of that AF!? 

Hope everyone else is well! 

Afm FET likely to be in April! So waiting for April FET to open now. Good luck to you all xxx



Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good morning ladies 
Thanks for asking mumsy transfer went well - I now have 1 day5 blast on board -,fly home from Spain today - it’s been a long week. 
Was very relieved that the first embryo survived the thaw and was looking good coz I kept thinking they would go through them all and then we would have nothing left. 
So now for the 2ww - ETD is 27th x


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats Betty on being PUPO! Safe flight home! Welcome Thephysioswife and hi again we also cycled before maybe in January? 
AFM....AF finally here woo hoo! Really thought maybe IVF had pushed me into menopause! Hope everyone else is doing well! X x x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Congratulations betty on being Pupo! Glad to hear things went well! Praying for a sticky bean&lots of positive vibes out to you! 

Rillischen woo hooo good news that finally AF has arrived its funny when we are actually happy to see AF!

Hope everyone else is well! X

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

I’m going in for transfer on Tuesday is anyone else around the same time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Everybody, hope everyone is ok, hows it all going. Mrs Bluesky, good luck for Tuesday. My transfer is likely to be Friday or Saturday, so not far from yours... lots of love to everyone x x x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Mrsbluesky and rillischen good luck for your transfers!

Wishing you lots of luck! Xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi  hope  everyone is well, 
Just a quick update from me I’m afraid I caved  on my 2ww and tested early - OTD is this Wednesday but today I got my BFP - strong line on FRER and a pregnant 1-2 weeks on CB. 
Good luck to everyone and heaps of babydust x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Betty Congratssss thats wonderful news!!!! Wishing you all the best for next 9 months!! 
I love hearing BFP stories it gives me hope!! 

Lots of love to you and sticky bean! Xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Betty that’s amazing news! Big congratulations!!! X x x


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello ladies
I don't know whether its too late now to join this group as my transfer is scheduled for tomorrow 
I have a question though am hoping someone will be able to help me. If any of you have had a medicated FET did you also have any blood tests prior to transfer and what where they looking for
My FET is medicated am on oestrogen,progesterone prednisolone and antibiotics. I did ask my clinic last week if i needed to have a blood test, but they never even respond to that. 
Please help, i am just too worried and also i only have 2 embies and that adds to my worries 
Many thanks


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Congrats Betty21, thats the sort of outcomes we want to hear hey.
All the best 
And also to everyone here, baby dust to all


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Ruthannah said:


> Hello ladies
> I don't know whether its too late now to join this group as my transfer is scheduled for tomorrow
> I have a question though am hoping someone will be able to help me. If any of you have had a medicated FET did you also have any blood tests prior to transfer and what where they looking for
> My FET is medicated am on oestrogen,progesterone prednisolone and antibiotics. I did ask my clinic last week if i needed to have a blood test, but they never even respond to that.
> ...


Hi Ruthannah

I've just had a medicated cycle same as yours just without antibiotics. I just had one scan on day 12 to check lining which was good and I had my transfer today at day 20 so no bloods taken at all. Hope that helps you xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Update on me...
Had my transfer today. They said it was an expanding blastocyst and all looked great. The transfer did go exactly to plan. When they pulled tube out and embryologist checks to see if it was clear it was still sat there!!! Behaving badly from day one lol 
So we had to go again. By that stage I was bursting for a pee! Anyway one embryo on board. 

Good luck to everyone else xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

betty21 said:


> Hi hope everyone is well,
> Just a quick update from me I'm afraid I caved on my 2ww and tested early - OTD is this Wednesday but today I got my BFP - strong line on FRER and a pregnant 1-2 weeks on CB.
> Good luck to everyone and heaps of babydust x


That's amazing news Betty21. Congratulations xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Mrs Bluesky congrats on being PUPO! When is your test day?

Ruthannah welcome! And good luck for your transfer tomorrow! Understand your nerves and hope it goes really well! 

Mine is Saturday now. The doctor I saw  pushed me to have a trigger shot of ovitrelle yesterday in the end. I’m still not sure it was the right thing as I would have preferred to just monitor my natural ovulation which was due on Saturday. The transfer feels a bit early now... day 3 embryo transfer at day 12 of my cycle... anyway... trusting it was meant to be this way... all ready now... 

keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for all of us x x x


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Rillischen All the best, its done now isn't it, we do trust our doctors and sometimes its the only choice we have, all the best for Saturday.

Mrsbluesky Thank you so much for your response to my query and yes that helps a lot, you know just knowing that they do that sort of thing. Congrats for being PUPO, Never heard of an embie behaving like yours hahahahahaha (it was funny the way you described it) but hey all the best


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Rillischen - my OTD is Saturday 6th so 11 days time. This is the time I dread the most. Trying to fill the time and make ourselves as busy as we can! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Mrsbluesky  I have joined the club, had my transfer yesterday and the procedure itself seemed straightforward except the cramps and bloating i had back at the hotel, i have never felt anything like it and at one point i wanted to call the clinic as it went on for about 2 hours. It started about 4 or so hours after the procedure and i was so unwell, didn't think they would have used any air or gas into the womb as i had a full bladder but hey it was most uncomfortable, (would not wish that on anyone).

But anyway that was then, let the counting begin My OTD is the 8th but i tell you i am a serial tester( can't help it, i always want t o prepare myself) but i mainly start at least after a week or so, oh i don't know will see.

I had 2 put back 1 expanding and one hatching (whatever that means) 
I think it means thats the best quality.
Its out of my hands now


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Ruthannah said:


> Mrsbluesky I have joined the club, had my transfer yesterday and the procedure itself seemed straightforward except the cramps and bloating i had back at the hotel, i have never felt anything like it and at one point i wanted to call the clinic as it went on for about 2 hours. It started about 4 or so hours after the procedure and i was so unwell, didn't think they would have used any air or gas into the womb as i had a full bladder but hey it was most uncomfortable, (would not wish that on anyone).
> 
> But anyway that was then, let the counting begin My OTD is the 8th but i tell you i am a serial tester( can't help it, i always want t o prepare myself) but i mainly start at least after a week or so, oh i don't know will see.
> 
> ...


That's great news! I've been very uncomfortable since transfer. Achy stomach feels like I'm about to come on but I know that's not the case yet. I've not felt like this before but my transfer wasn't straight forward either and I'm on different meds to my previous three transfers so who knows.

I like to test early too. My first transfer I didn't and my period arrived before OTD and it threw me completely and I found that hard to deal with. Since then I've tested a week after transfer until OTD. I feel it lets me down gently!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi ladies...would you mind if I joined?

Congratulations to all the PUPO ladies & Betty on your BFP! 😊

We head out to Spain in a couple of weeks for our 4th FET. 1st resulted in our gorgeous little boy, who’s 20 months....last 2 haven’t worked unfortunately. 2 PGS tested embabies left..so fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is doing good, whatever stage of the journey they’re at 

xxx


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome Rrb and also wishing you the best with your FET.


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome Rrb! Hope all you ladies are doing well. I’m off for my FET this morning... soooo excited and soooo nervous... gorgeous sunny day for it  have lovely weekends x x x


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks ladies 😊 
Started meds today...so officially kicking off the cycle...eek...never fail to get nervous!
Best of luck today Rillischen, have everything crossed for a smooth transfer! 
xx


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats on starting your cycle Rrb! One little embryo safely on board for me, officially PUPO can’t quite believe it 🙏🏽 Have lovely weekends and lots of baby dust to all x x x


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

I’m due for a transfer next week and am feeling awful on Progynova 2mg three times a day.  My day 10 scan showed my lining was 10mm and I’m tempted to reduce it to twice a day, as I forgot my tablets three times before the scan. Anyone have advice on feeling better on Progynova?  Nervous to start progesterone too.....


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Pattycake sorry you are feeling awful on prognova, i have taken it and it did not give meany issues, i hope someone will help you, but personally i would not drop the dose with a lining of 10 coz you don't want to go for your transfer and be told the lining has shed as i have read happened to some,
All the best though for your transfer next week.

Rillischen congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Congratulations Rillischen, have fingers & toes crossed!!
Pattycake I agree, my lining has done strange things in past cycles, so if it’s looking good at 10...I definitely wouldn’t change anything! Hang in there...it’ll be worth it!!
X


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good luck rillischen - I will keep everything crossed for you will you be testing early? 
So at the weekend I did another clear blue digital and now saying 2-3 weeks so going in the right direction x


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies

Betty that sounds really positive.. happy for you things are going in the right direction.

Pattycake when is your transfer this week?. Hope it goes well. 

Betty, I am thinking to test a bit early. No idea how early is reasonable - anyone have any thoughts? OTD is 10th April. I am now 2dp3dt I triggered with ovitrelle but otherwise natural cycle. Am now on Utrogestan and baby aspirin. Had cramps this morning on left side... too early for implantation but reassured something must be happening in there whatever it is 😄

Hope you are all enjoying this gorgeous sunshine! 

X x x


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Rillischen said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Betty that sounds really positive.. happy for you things are going in the right direction.
> 
> ...


I'm going to test on 7dp5dt which is tomorrow for me. I've felt different on this transfer to any of my others but this is a medicated transfer so I'm putting it down to that rather than anything else. I've had a lot of bloating and stomach ache.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well I started testing at 5 days after a 5 day transfer and got a positive- it was a very faint line but it was definitely there x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi ladies, how is it going for you all? I have a planned FET transfer date of this Thursday. This is for our second child. Our first little girl is 4 from an FET of June 2014. Hubby has low sperm count. I'm ok (ish)! We have had three failed fresh cycles and this is our second FET from the last round. We have 4 frozen and plan to put 2 on board if they thaw. X


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Pattycake, I'm feeling rubbish too. Feel very tired and almost nauseous. I started pessaries on Sat and am on 3 x 2 progynova per day x lots of early nights for us I think x


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

7dp5dt - I tested today and was negative. I know it’s still early so will hold on to that but I think I just know it’s not worked again. This is my fourth transfer and hope is fading fast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah definitely could be too early - did you use a FRER? X


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mrsbluesky don't give up hope. I think that's too early to test xx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone else have transfers this week? Xx


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

betty21 said:


> Yeah definitely could be too early - did you use a FRER? X


It was a cheap test but it was a sensitive one. I'm saving my FRER for Thursday as they are so expensive. I have a test the clinic has given me for my OTD which is Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah good luck. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks all.  Pupo.  However went through half the embryos to get this.  Others are on culture so fingers crossed.  Very emotional day.  
What am I supposed to do now?!  Anyone eat anything in particular?  Take time off?  
Mrs Bluesky any more news?  It’s not over yet so keep calm and positive.  Have you tried acupuncture?


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Patty cake congrats on being PUPO 😄 Mrsbluesky hope you are ok... it’s so up and down this journey... still keeping my fingers crossed for you 
Patty cake, to answer your question, I’m keeping things as normal as possible although I am finding it hard to concentrate at work etc ... I’m eating some pineapple with core each day.. continuing with acupuncture, cocktail of vitamins, CoQ10 etc  and listening to Zita West visualisation... other than that I found a little calendar on line what happens to the embryo each day after transfer, finding it really helpful for visualising and feeling a bit more connected after all the disconnection of IVF...


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

That sounds amazing.  I’ve also found reiki soothing along the way.


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

pattycake congrats on being pupo 
mrsbluesky hang in there, easier said than done i know.
rillischen will you test early?

I did say i would and have been on it since 5dp5dt and i can say i have seeing the faintest of lines which looks like today its almost not there at all. Today its 7dp5dt and i feel as if my period is about to start. God have mercy


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Ruthannah thinking of you... still keeping my fingers and toes crossed...

Yes I plan to test early probably Monday (OTD is Wednesday) but I don’t like the idea of having no idea either way and then waiting for the phone call all day after the blood test. It was challenging enough waiting for those calls after the egg collection... I figure at least the FRER will give me a hint... even if there’s a chance of a false result...Monday still feels a loooooong time away... 

Hope everyone else doing ok... wishing everyone well x x x


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi Giraffe, meant today, I’m feeling so much better on the drugs (touchwood).  I took Paracetamol a few times over a few days but don’t need it so much now.  Maybe it took a bit of time for my body to accept the changes in doses (as I forgot some tablets early on).  I did find drinking ginger anything-beer, ale, eating small chunks of it really helpful when I was feeling queasy.  Hope you’re feeling better also.


----------



## Orion (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

How you don't mind me jumping in. I posted in the Feb/Mar thread as I started my down regs in the first week of Feb and transfer was supposed to be end of Feb.

It never goes as planned and I had a huge cyst develop in my right ovary. Had to go through through 6 internal scans and ment blood test as it was not reducing. Plus the was some sort of fluid down below which shouldn't be so is been hectic.

However I had two frostiest placed back on the 26/03. They were both 5 days, and both B grade but on transfer day one went to grade A, the other C.

Couldn't wait to test, so tested 5 days past and it was negative, 7 day past there was a faint line and today the line was solid.

Hope this helps give others some patience and congrats to all others too. If it didn't work this time for you, sending lots of love and prayers.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

9dp5dt - I tested again today and it was negative so pretty sure that’s us out yet again. 
I just don’t think I can take anymore of this. I’ve had 2 cycles 4 transfer and all failed. I have two left and think next time we will put two back just so we can end this nightmare! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey ladies.

Congrats to all those who are pupo! 

Mrsbluesky im so sorry this journey is hard and frusrating but please dont give up yet till OTD. 

Ive not been online as nothing happening for me yet. The waiting around for AF is driving me mad before i can start. Need to be a littlemore patient. Has anyones AF been delayed before a FET? Seems like ive been waiting forever!



Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi Mumsy, mine was delayed by a bit but I took this as bonus time to do more exercise and enjoy things I was going to pare back on once I started the drugs.  This worked well for me as every day it didn’t come I told myself was an extra day to get my body and mind prepared....does that make sense? 😊


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Mrs Bluesky I’m so sorry you are going through this... it is so stressful... will keep hoping for you and if it’s not this time... wishing you all the luck in the world for your remaining 2 Frosties.. 

Orin - thank you for your inspiring story and a big congratulations!!! 

Mumsy35 mine was delayed before FET also... I got really impatient but I did take the opportunity to enjoy the odd coffee, can of coke, eat sushi and do lots of strong yoga, knowing that at soon as I had the transfer that would be off the do list for a few weeks at least 😂 and once it came time seemed to rush by....

Love to everyone x x x


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Mrs Bluesky I’m so sorry to hear that.  Do you know what your chances are for transferring two? May I ask if they’re blastocysts?  It could be lucky last.  😘


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

pattycake said:


> Mrs Bluesky I'm so sorry to hear that. Do you know what your chances are for transferring two? May I ask if they're blastocysts? It could be lucky last.


Yes all my embryos have got to blastocyst stage but I've never had a positive test. I had two put back on my 3rd transfer so I know the clinic will allow it. I had steroids this time and I was hoping that was the magic pill but it seems it's not. I think our problem may lay with embryos that are defective x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

What about a second opinion prior to the last step, for peace of mind?


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks ladies just got to wait it out&look at it positively! 

Mrsbluesky i remember my clinic mentioning about embryo glue, endometrial scratch and assisted hatching if a FET was unsuccessful. Is it something your clinic would suggest for future FET? What grade were the blastocysts? If they are a good grading it may be an implantation issue. Sorry im not the best to advise as its going to be my first FET experience. 

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Orion - congratulations, lovely news.

Mumsy35 - hello, we are trying for #2 too. We have had a very long hard journey.

I've had two blasts put on board today do officially PUPO. It's hard not too be excited every time but I'm trying to stay level headed. 

Mrsbluesky - sorry to hear its not looking good. Other thing to consider is genetic screening of your last two frosties? That would determine if they were good to go on board so to speak. Really wishing you all the luck!

Xx


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Mrsbluesky I am really sorry about what you are going through, this is a tough journey, I pray you honestly have a late implanter. I don't have much advice but i feel for you.

Orion am truly happy for you and thank you for sharing your positive story.

I am 8dp5dt and hpt was clear white, not even a squinter, so took myself to the clinic and they did a blood test and will get the report tomorrow hopefully before my flight back home.


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Mumsy35 Af waiting game is no joke, it happened for me as well, seems to be the case when you have plans. But it will come


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Mumsy35 said:


> Thanks ladies just got to wait it out&look at it positively!
> 
> Mrsbluesky i remember my clinic mentioning about embryo glue, endometrial scratch and assisted hatching if a FET was unsuccessful. Is it something your clinic would suggest for future FET? What grade were the blastocysts? If they are a good grading it may be an implantation issue. Sorry im not the best to advise as its going to be my first FET experience.
> 
> Secondary infertility TTC#2


We haven't tried assisted hatching but I've had endo scratch and glue with every transfer. My lining has always been fine too. I've done acupuncture too. Feel like we have thrown everything at it. We have ran out of money now so whatever we do next will have to be cheap. 
Can't remember the grade exactly but were told they were all top quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Giraffe congrats on being pupo.

Mrsbluesky: You have tried everything. You never know it can be a late implanter and im hoping it is for you after all youve been through. If it doesnt take you still have two frosties to work with. See what the clinic suggests next if it doesnt take. Assisted hatching may help. 
Ivf and any extras plus medications all tally up. Its so damn expensive!wishing you all the best in what you choose to do and big hugs xxxx



Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, what meds do you take for a FET?  Are you supposed to take something to stop you ovulating?  I just took estradiol, progesterone, prednisolone, aspirin, folic acid, and Clexane.  I didn't take anything to stop me ovulating and I felt the pain in my side that I usually feel.  The clinic told me that the progesterone would have stopped me ovulating.  Anyway, I got a chemical pregnancy with hcg of 13.8 on day 12 and then a few days later it was down to below 5.

It's heartbreaking, especially since the IVF worked first time last year.  I had two embryos put back and one of them split.  I lost all of my beautiful triplets at 19 weeks   I am still grieving my loss and what could have been.  And now I am worried that I have wasted another good embryo.

I've also had incredibly light periods since giving birth, including this period following the failed FET, which I was expecting to be heavy following weeks of pumping myself full of hormones!  I don't know what this means and now I'm worried that my uterus lining is too thin.

Now the clinic are saying to take decapeptyl next time to prevent ovulation.  How does that work?


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

hi ladies

Sorry I've been a bit absent on this thread. not finding the FET this time around much fun... I'm due for transfer on the 15th April and just hd my day 12 scan today so waiting on results of that and if im to start taking the dreading bum injections.. REALLY dreading them! Ive been feeling quite sicky and most afternoons have indigestion.. ugh...if this doesn't work and I do summon the strength to go again I'll be doing a natural cycle!

Sunshine - sorry to hear about you journey so far; ive no idea about stopping ovulation. I was on Norothosterine in the prep month and had assumed that did something like that,,?

MrBluesky - im sorry about your BPN - has the snow been confirmed by the clinic. this IVF crap is so tough and hard. Life is not fair sometimes! time to look after yourself. 

Giraffe - congraulitons! hang on there for the 2ww now.. the hardest bit (I think).

Mumsy - any sign of your AF? hope she's arrived and you can get going now!

Rillischen and Pattcake - how are you guys getting on? 

xx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mumsy and Simba thank you! It's only day 1 of the wait and it feels like forever! Had mild cramping today so will take it all as positives. 

Ladies who had bfps what were your symptoms? Anyone else in 2ww?! 

This is my 4th transfer for #2 and it all blurs into 1 after a while doesn't it! Sunshine, so sorry to hear of your loss. Keep the hope alive and all the best or this round. 

Hope all you other ladies are holding up ok too xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Giraffe

4th transfer for no.2.. where do you find the strength - well done you!! 

My transfer has just been pulled forward to next Friday, so just had to change my flights (live abroad now) etc.. stressful!!! 

Mx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Simba, I honestly don't know. I think because we have a little girl who was an FET I know it can work. We also had a shirt cycle for #2 that resulted in no embryos so that was a big fat flop. Did you manage to sort your flights etc. I don't know how anyone stays calm...they say not to get stressed but I mean come on?! We all have to go through so much it's not easy to stay calm! Day 2p5dt and still crampy...feel due on but it's a head F isn't it as that can be period or pregnancy so who knows?! How's everyone else holding up? Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes - we also had a FET that worked, but now I have a kid my drive to keep cycling for a 2nd is low. My clinic called and pulled my transfer forward to next Friday (!).. so have had to change my flights... started dreaded progesterone injections and Crinone gel (first time on this) today. 
Anyone got experience of Crinone please? Apparently it comes out all clumpy....?

Happy Sunday all x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Really? I've been the opposite! More determined than I would have been for one I think. What is the gel stuff?! I have only had to have progynova tablets and cyclogest pessaries. Have you sorted your plans for Friday? I'm less crampy today so taking it as a good sign that maybe other cramps were implantation. All will be revealed I guess. How are others holding up? Anyone else in 2ww? X


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ladies

My AF is finally here so when is my transfer likely to be? I get a day 10 scan which is thankfully after my vacation. When does the embryo normally get put in? Cant phone clinic as its closed on Sunday 

How is everyone?

im excited for all of you that are PUPO. I hope and pray everyone gets BFP on their BETA's.

Baby dust to you all and hang in there! Xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well done mumsy bet you have never been so happy to receive your monthly lol - my transfer was 21 days from day 1 of my period - hope that may give you some idea x


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Just answering your question mummy, my transfer was day 20

Just a quick update ladies, so my beta came as just 5 on 8dp5dt
On 10dp5dt I did a frer and it was very faint so I had a bit of hope
Yesterday it was still faint same sort of faint 
Today which is my OTD it’s stuck white, so am out, so so gutted, but what can you do 

All the best to everyone


----------



## amyeliz87 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

It's been a very long time since I have been on here.... I was on back in 2010 through to 2012 when I successfully and finally got my baby girl through IVF.
She is now 6 years old!

Been back on the TTC wagon since Sept last year, had ICSI in Oct, got 26 eggs, 26 fertilised (yes I was shocked) and eventually 4 blasto's into the freezer.
They had to be frozen as I had OHSS due to the amount of eggs and having PCOS as it is, I was very poorly.

Come round to March this year and I went in for FET.

We were lucky and got a BFP at 5dp5dt, I had bloods done by the hospital at 9dp5dt and my HCG was 151. Alright figure I think  ??
Currently waiting for a 6 week scan which is this coming Friday but really struggling to get there mentally!! :-(

Had 1 ectopic and 1 chemical in the past so absolutely terrified history will repeat again... and I have had a couple episodes of spotting.... At 3dp5dt and 16dp5dt weirdly.....

Massive hugs to everyone who's currently in the 2ww, I have everything crossed for you...
So sorry ruthannah for your news...
Are you going in for more bloods to check it's definitely not a slow grower... different tests have different levels of ink in them...
I absolutely hate pregnancy tests!!


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ruthannah im sorry to hear that what will be your next steps now. I hope next time it works out.

Betty thanks i wanted to get an idea of when the transfer is likely to be. Im working on day 21 and prefer to have it off but i guess it depends when i ovulate!

Amyeliz congrats on BFP&welcome. I think the hcg levels are supposed to double every few days or so. Did you have a natural or medicated FET? Praying we both get siblings for our daughters! Sorry to hear of your previous ectopic&chemical. 

How are the rest of you? Wishing you all the best xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Mumsy I intend to go at it again, I am in touch with a different clinic at the moment & just going through their information, when you lose a cycle because the clinic did not take everything you asked them to do or requested them to do there is no point sticking with them, for them it’s money in their pocket and you are just another statistics(they might not treat you like one) but it sure feels like that.

Us ladies (families) who go through infertility know how much we put in physically, financially and emotionally and sometimes you just need that bit of care and sensitivity from the professionals.

Anyway hope to go as soon as I can 

Many thanks and wishing you the best with yours

Amelyz congratulations, we pray for a sticky bean.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi all! I’m having my FET in early May. IVF+OE didn't work out and ICSI+DE was the same. Really hope that this one will be positive!
Good luck to all of you and best wishes!
xxx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all, Ruthannah sorry this round isn't work out. It a so hard isn't it? Hope you're holding up ok.

I'm currently still in the game but not feeling too positive at the mo. Feeling rather crampy today, like af. 5dp5dt. Had cramps days 1 to 2 after and was hoping that was implantation as yesterday it seemed better but today is throwing me off. Boobs feel a little fuller but its so hard not to over analyse as symptoms the same! I've had a fresh bfn, then bfp from fet resulting in my little girl, 1 x short cycle that resulted in no embryos, 1 x mmc at 9 weeks (find out at 13 week scan ), 1 x twin bfn and 1 X tubal mc from fet so all the symptoms blur into 1 now tbh! This is my next fet with two, two left in freezer.

Amye...congrats, Hope it's stays stuck. Whoop. 

Odash, welcome! 

Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

Looks like things are ramping up n this thread!

Giraffe - I feel ya pain waiting. are you going to test early? when is your OTD? 14 days after? its soo hard. fingers crossed. Are you on a medicated cycle? if so makes symptom spotting even tougher eh?

Odash - welcome. Are you in your prep month now then?

Ruthannah - sorry to hear your news. now you need to take some time to be kind to yourself. Which clinic were you at before? hope the new clinic proves better at listening to your needs. I still thinking 8dp5dt is very early.. my clinic make us wait until 14dp5dt... for a reason I guess...

Mumsy - yay to AF finally showing up! my transfer is booked for day 18 (5 day blast) as my lining at day 12 scan was nice and thick. I had estimated it for day 21 but clinic pulled me forward... gulp! actually looking back, all my transfers for FET were day 18...

amyeliz87 - welcome - I hear your pain about ecoptics having had 2x myself. its mad its still a risk with IVF, I kind of don't get that.. anyway - fingers crossed for Friday - a big day for us both! you've passed hurdle no.1 by getting that BFP so take some joy in that! ;-) 

As for me, im flying to the UK on Thursday. Just managed to get my 2nd intralipd booked in here (for free) so saving £300 not having that done in London! transfer booked for 1.30pm Friday!!! am also booking pre and post acupuncture too. then the dreaded 2ww... I feel so full of drugs.. 

sending strength ladies 

xxx


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi Simba, are you trying ginger tea or sweets or buisvuts to help with indigestion?  Can you take gaviscon?


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Orion congratulations 💕💫🦋🎁🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Ruthannah❤❤ I hope you’re taking time for yourself just as you need to.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Guys my tummy is sooo bloated!  Huge and squidgy.  Why is that?  Progesterone?  
Feeling tummy sensations and breasts feel tender tonight.  Woozy and a bit tired but I’ve been like that ever since I started Progynova on and off and doesn’t bother me now.  
It’s a week since fet!  How did that happen?  Half way there.  
Also I had some acupuncture this week and it really helped to chill me out.  Calmed me right down.  Also had some reiki which was lush.  Can recommend!  
❤


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good luck patty with your 2ww - you are nearly there! Will you be testing early? 
I too am bloated with the progesterone- feel like I have put on at least half a stone! 
Today I’m 6 weeks - so tired all the time and wake up at odd times during the night feeling sick but not actually being sick !  -everyone else awaiting  transfer or on there 2ww wish you all the best of luck x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Howdy all

Betty - 6w pregnant? Congratulations!! Shouldn’t you be on the pregnancy board now? You lucky devil! 

Patty - half way? Great time is flying.. fingers crossed! 

Just packing for my flight tomorrow.. trying to summon some positive vibes! Got to stay with my parents for 10 days as the flights back were super ££ due to Easter break! 

How’s everyone else? x


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes!
Congrats on 6 wks!! 🤩🤩🤩

I tested with a first response tonight and it was negative.  That’s 9 days post a day 2 transfer.....what do you guys think?  🤔 is that way too early? Or possibly accurate?


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Think it is a little early patty -,when is your OTD? I tested 5 days after 5DT and got the faintest of lines but by 7DPT it was more obvious. Fingers crossed for you xx
Thanks simba I am over on the pregnancy thread - it is a bit quiet for some reason, don’t know why ? - but I like to pop in over here to see how everyone is getting on as we was al having treatment in March/April it’s lovely to hear everyone’s journey xx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Well done betty whoop! Love to all. I'm 7dp5dt. Trying not to test early! Xx


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Ruthannah so sorry this wasn’t you’re round, it’s a rotten process...hope you’re being kind to yourself.

Pattycake, definitely keep the faith, your testing really early.

Simba, best of luck, when is your transfer?

We’re due to transfer this day next week, but lining scan today showed that lining seems to have shrank since Monday, was 9mm & TL on Monday, only 7.4mm & not TL today. So not sure what to think.
Will have another scan next Wednesday before defrosting embie...fingers crossed 

X


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

At airport flying in to UK now. Transfer booked for 1.30pm tomorrow! Yikes!!

Rbr- what does TL mean?? Are they worried about the lining? Are you doing a medicated or natural cycle?

Half way through Giraffe!! Hang in there? I generally can hold out till about day 11 then test... 

Hugs x


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh will keep everything crossed for you 
Simba!!
Sorry get so used to acronyms..TL is triple lined. Clinic aren’t overly concerned...I’m just finding it hard not to worry. Doing a medicated cycle. 

X


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Rrb 
Wondered if you guys can tell me what it's like coming off these drugs?  I'm feeling very woozy and a bit nauseated.  Tripping over my words sometimes.  When I had EC and came off the drugs I felt really really sick. I've been offered some work next week but don't want to say yes if I'm going to be a mess.
Also do you know are there any safe anti nausea for first trimester pregnancy? 

❤🍀🍀🍀


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Simba good luck for transfer!!


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ladies good luck to all that have their transfers coming up&thanks for the info regrading transfer date possibilities. 

Im on holiday but its not what i expected it to be. My DD has had vomiting and diarrhoea throughout and i dont feel like eating anything! i think ive caught it off her. Im so tired. Please pray i get well before my transfer. Ive got my first scan on day 11.is that not a bit too late? Im on natural fet so no medications.

Hope you are all well and looking forward to hear your updates of bfp soon for you all! Xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all

Mumsy - my clinic. Normally scan on day 12 so day 11 sound aperfect. Hope you don’t get d&v to bad! Poor DD...

Rbr- triple lined..? Never heard of that. Hope it’s nothing to worry about.

Patty - I dont remember coming off the drugs as being to bad, but that was some years ago now. I know steroids you need to wean slowly and everything else you can just stop I think. They take a few days to leach out of your system anyway I think..

Waiting to leave for acupuncture... nervous! x


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Rrb said:


> Oh will keep everything crossed for you
> Simba!!
> Sorry get so used to acronyms..TL is triple lined. Clinic aren't overly concerned...I'm just finding it hard not to worry. Doing a medicated cycle.
> 
> X


Tripled lined is good. My nurse always got excited when my lining was like that lol she said that's what they like to see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Ladies apologies for my absence... took a few days out... super excited for all of you still PUPO and those with transfers today and in the coming weeks... fingers crossed for you!
And I’m sorry for all those who have had BFN’s so far... sadly mine was also negative... I kind of knew a few days after transfer but forced myself to keep some faith and hope going. That was my first FET with my only embryo from 2 cycles so feel like I’m at a cross roads again.. but I’m not ready to give up yet and believe I’m one step further on this journey wherever it may lead... I found this thread a real support over the lead up to my FET and during the 2WW so a massive thank you 🙏🏽 Hoping to see everyone, myself included, on the pregnancy boards very soon x x x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh Rillischen - I’m so so sorry!! Take some time to focus on you... big hug xx

As for me, I’m PUPO today. Thaw and transfer went well. Now the dreaded 2ww... x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Good morning ladies.

Simba, congrats on being PUPO. Glad it all went well.

Patty, how's the bloat? Have you tested again? I am guessing your first one was too early so fingers crossed for a positive!

Rrb, good luck for your scan Wed.

Mumsy, how are things?

Rillischen, I'm sorry to hear it's not a go for you this time. Sending you a squidge.

As for me, I tested early yesterday, 8dp5dt. I got a faint BFP so I'll take it! I have my OTD on Wed so will check again then but hoping it will all work out. Over the moon but terrified too as know there's a long way to go and have had two previous losses.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Rillischen so sorry this time didn’t work out, but you’re so right to stay positive, it will work!!
Mumsy, hope you’re feeling better.
Simba, congrats on being PUPO, feet up & lots of R&R!!

Massive congrats Girafffe, that’s brilliant news!!!!🙌🙌🙌

I’m back being positive...well trying to be lol.
Wednesday seems like a lifetime away

Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yay Giraffe!!! Def take it! Gotta take the joy when we can! x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks ladies you're right. Take the joy. Massive love and hugs to all. Xx


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Simba and Giraffe ❤💕🤩

I tested early twice with first response and got neg both times.  Last tested Friday.  Blood test Monday.

I’m feeling very emotional this weekend.  Partner hasn’t spoken to me for most of the week and is very argumentative and distanced....I know he’s having second thoughts about it all and the timing is just awful.  I feel like I’m going through it all alone, but with the added stress of worrying about the relationship.  

Also breast v sore and constant dull niggles/ache in my pelvis-I know this could be a good sign but good it also be nothing?  

So stressed and sad.

😢


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh Patty... I’m sorry your feeling stressed, and I have to say I’m pretty annoyed with your partner for not being supportive during his extremely hard time!! Can you talk to them...? The fact that your currently ‘in it’ should mean it’s not the time for 2nd thoughts/doubts... something to discuss later, if needed. You poor thing. Have you got any friends or family who can give you soon TLC? Bloods tomorrow... eek!! When do You get the results? 

I’ve been told to come off the Clexane and go for a repeat blood test on Tuesday... hope it’s nothing serious! 

Hugs x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh dear Patty. How are things today?

Simba, what is Clexane for? Also ... I never have any bloods! It's not something our clinic does. We have a scan at 8 weeks and then we get dismissed so to speak to the NHS. 

Feeling good today. Had some odd aches and pains last night. Hoping it's just things moving and stretching and growing. I do get paranoid with it all. I know I have to not go on past experience but its hard not to. 

Mumsy, Rrb, Odash, Orion, Lei...How are things with you? 

Xx


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

No change.  Taken the day to do the washing, shopping, cleaning and........resting!  Hardly anyone knows About the ivf which is why the site is so wonderful.  I’m just using the space to try and take a mental break, visualise etc.  Feel calmer this evening.

Hope everyone had a good day-it is such a perfect Spring evening.  I saw saw some chicks and bunnies today.  ❤


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all, The Clexane is for blood thinning. My clinic give it and I also have it beucase my dad had a blood clot once. My clinic are a money maker and test a lot! 

I keep waking around 3am... sure it’s the steroids but who knows. Also today and yesterday (tmi) I’ve had a lot of watery cm... could be a sign?? This symptom spotting is hard!! Plus I’m stuck in London at my parents until Sunday so it’s going to be a LONG week!

How’s everyone else getting on?? 

Xx


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats Simba on being PUPO and congrats Giraffe... delighted for you ... so exciting... and Pattycake good luck for your test today! Sorry you are having such a tough time on many fronts! The Spring is gorgeous though you are right... lots of new energy and new life 😄😄😄


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you Rillischen. How are we all this evening? Simba, hope you are ok...Yes the wait is awful!

Patty, I'm sorry things are tough. Glad you are feeling a little better this evening. Yes this forum is a god send. Me and my husband haven't told anyone this time  either as I have before and its a lot to deal with.

Sending you all lots of baby dust wishes for now and the future.

My OTD is Wed, so will hopefully be able to tell the clinic then good news.
xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning ladies! How’s everyone?

Patty - did u get your blood results yet? How are you doing? DH being a bit more supportive? I hope so!

Giraffe - one dmor bday till OTD!! Have you tested again at all?

Mumsy - when’s your day 12 scan??

Rbr - scan tomorrow?? When are you hoping for transfer?

How’s everyone else doing? 

Afm... I keep thinking I feel ‘odd’... who bloody knows with all the drugs! Had some watery CM...? Off for blood test today to check for th Clexane (blood thinners) so hopenits all ok. Results  tomorrow.

x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ladies!

Congrats giraffe and congrats simba on PUPO. All the best for the OTD today simba! 

Rillichen i hope you are ok and sorry it didnt work this time round. What will be your next steps now? I hope you ladies are all doing well
Patty good luck for your OTD.

I agree this forum has been a godsend. I havent told anyone about this so its wonderful to share with others going through the same thing.

Sorry for lack of touch. Have returned from holiday but now returned with the cold!! It was a nice break but now im stuck in bed! DH doing all errands as i want to get better before day 12 blood test.ive just found out its not a scan its only a blood test. Is that because its a natural FET?

Wishing all you ladies best wishes and lots of luck 

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Simba my day 12 blood test is tomorrow. Im wondering if the transfer will be cancelled because of this cold 
Please pray ladies that this cold shifts before the transfer

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh no mumsy how annoying. Hope it clears up!

Simba/Patty do you have official results? Mine is tomo. I must confess I tested again and it was a conclusive bfp so we are very happy and terrified as so want this to be  our time. Next step for us will be to call the clinic tomo and get a date for 8 week scan.
Fingers crossed it's doing what it should in there! 

LOVE to you all xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yay giraffe!! Will your clinic do a blood test too?

My OTD isn’t until 26th!! But will prob test on 22nd or so... that will be 11dpt.

Mumsy - boo to the cold. Weird they are not doing a scan. I thought 12 day scan was to check lining and then plan transfer day..? Not sure what bloods will tell them? I’m sure a cold won’t stop things/never heard of that? 

As for me I’m totally exhausted today... x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks ladies i hope it clears up fast too and doesnt effect things!

Congrats giraffe!!!!

Simba good luck for the 26th!Apparently the bloods check for lh, oestradiol and progesterone hormone levels to pinpoint when to pop embryo in! I will be popping into and out the clinic next few days so as not to miss the ovulation!

Good luck everyone! Xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

It’s not worked for me unfortunately.  
Wonderful news for you Giraffe.  Good luck everyone ❤💕🌷


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Patty im so sorry big hugs out to you  please be kind to yourself and take time out to look after yourself 

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Love to you Patty xxx


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Pattycake, so sorry to hear that. Hope you’re doing ok xx

Mumsy hope you’re feel g a bit better!!

Simba, how you holding up in the 2ww?

AFM, scan yesterday showed lining at 8.4....clinic are happy to go ahead, so transfer is today at 3 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Goodluck Rrb! Wishing you the best of luck in the world!!! Xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh patty, I’m so sorry! It’s a tough ride this, no doubt. Time for a big glass of wine! x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Rbr - how did you go? How many did you pop back in?? 

I’m starting to struggle. Was super positive until yesterday, now just feel it hasn’t worked... although have a lot of cm and today a headache I can’t shift... drug side effects?? Ugh, this wait! x


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh Simba I totally get it, I find the end of the 2ww actual mental torture!
When are planning to test?

We put one back in, (clinic only likes doing single transfers with PGS embryos), so we have a 5AA hatching blast onboard...fingers & toes crossed 🤞


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats on being PUPO RRb. Fingers crossed! Simba, hope you feel more positive . It is so up and down! Love to you all x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks ladies.. it is mental torture!

Having to restrain for testing as I know its WAY to early. Just googled and EVERYTHING I am experiencing could be a drug side effect.. its just so depressing... 

the earliest I think I can test is 11dpt, which would be Tuesday next week.. an age away! ;-)

Rbr - excellent work today! keep those feet warm and cosy x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Simba congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2WW flies by. Time to keep busy!

Afm have day 13 blood test tomorrow. Clinic do no scans except on day of transfer to pop embryo in. Cold has gone but now i have blocked sinuses so cant smell or taste nothing! Shoving things up my nose to try and unblock them nothing helping. Need to go docs to get something but think they might be closed over the easter break!

Can things get anymore complicated aargh!

Best wishes ladies xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Lol im such a ditsy was meant to say Congrats to Rbr for being PUPO! Lol and im not even PUPO yet sorry ladies its been one of those days! 

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

How’s everyone doing?? Enjoying the sun or just suffering this ivf battle?
I fly home today which will be nice. Deciding whether to test on Tuesday which will be 11dp5dt... when I got a strong positive last time... dreading if it’s negative... had a few very emotional days, but seem to have picked up again. Literally have no idea which way this has gone!! x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Happy Easter All.

Ah Simba, hope you're holding up ok. It's a horrendous time the 2ww isn't it.

Good luck if you test on Tue. Let us know xx

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey everyone its gorgeous weather these days. Hope everyone is well. My transfers booked for saturday eeek cant believe the day is nearly here!

They detected surge so putting in embie after 6 days!! Pray its a sticky bean and that all goes well!

How is everyone else? 

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Excellent news Mumsy! Great you have a date for transfer!

Afm - I tested today at 11dp5dt and got a BFP!! And thrilled but now needn’t to check for ectopic due to my history so hisbis just one hurdle... still I’m enjoying and taking this while I can!! 

How’s everyone else? x


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Amazing news Simba, massive congratulations!!! 😀
How have you been, did you have many symptoms?

Mumsy, super news you have your date, this week will fly for you!!

AFM, currently 5dp6/7dt....2WW is totally getting to me...have felt a few twinges but nothing other than that. Trying to get into the positive mindset, but finding it hard to, after the last 2 FET’s didn’t take. Fingers crossed 🤞 

How’s everyone else doing? 

X


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

the 2WW is totally horendus! here is how mine enter case its helpful:

*days 1-5*: feeling very positive, like it had worked. lots of watery CM. no cramps. waking in night but think thats the steroids. dizzy, 'feeling odd' - but out that down to all the masses of drugs.
*Day 6-8: *feeling very low/crried a lot. convinced it hadn't work. tired.
*Day 9-11:* feeling a bit perkier in myself. tired.

xxx


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

I've been out for a while and decided to make some updates on here. I had my scan and the results came out even better then we expected so my transfer will be tomorrow. I'm thinking about it all the time and can stop writing to my coordinator from BTC. Really appreciate her patience, I am so freakishly annoying now, I know that, but can't fight with that. Just have bad feelings...


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Simba congrats fab news!!!! 
Odashwood good luck for tomorrows transfer!
Rrb when is your OTD!? Hope 2ww flys by im dreading as to what to do in it!

Love to all 

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies 

popped back in to see how people are doing 😁

Simba, massive congratulations! Soooo exciting! Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I'm getting ready for IUI in about 3 weeks time. 

After reflecting on everything, I thought I would see what my body does with less intervention. At 43 it is tiny chances for me but following my heart... and if 3 IUIs don't work I will either do a couple more OE cycles or go straight to DE. 

Financially thinking, probably the latter, as OE cycles really mount up financially and chances are small,  but I have a little more work on myself to feel completely comfortable with DE first (I am already using donor sperm so it would be double donor). 

Sending you all lots of love. x x x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome back Rillischen. Good luck for your IUI!

Simba, yay lovely news!!! I had a tubal mc before this round but no checking for me until my 8 week scan. Praying all is ticking away nicely! With my first little girl I felt so sick I'm hoping If I do again in a week or so I'll be reassured!

Mumsy...good luck for transfer!

Xx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh and Odash, good luck for transfer too whoop xx


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Best of luck tomorrow odashwood!!

Thanks Simba, good to know you weren’t overwhelmed with symptoms either...for the life of me I can’t remener how I felt in my 2WW on my son...full memory blank!

Rillischen welcome back!! I always feel better when I have a plan & yours sounds like a great one! Work your way through you’re options!

Mumsy OTD is next Monday, I’ll do a test on Sunday...Definitely won’t test earlier...will hold out hope as long as possible

Giraffe hope you’re doing ok 

Xx


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Rillischen so happy to hear from you im glad you have a plan in place all the best for your iui! 
Good luck odashwood for today.

Good luck to all! Sending positive baby vibes to everyone! Xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank you guys for so many good wishes! I finally returned to my hotel after my last FET and now I am officially on the 2ww stage! 
I can quite understand what feelings I have now, but can surely say that I have no worries for now. I am calm and positive. I am in a good mood because everything went normal without any problems.
How are all doing today?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All 

I’m on D7 of applying estrogen patches. I’m still getting a little bit of brown spotting each time I wipe. 

Do you think this will effect my lining building up?  I’m due for my first lining scan in 3 days?

Thank you


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Odashwood congrats on being pupo! Praying for a sticky bean!

Curlygirl sorry i dont know. Im sure someone will reply soon. If your concerned contact your clinic!

Lots of best wishes x

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi ladies

how is everyone getting on?

Mumsy - ready for Saturday? will you do anything like acupuncture etc? I found it really really helped calm me down.

Curly - no idea about patches - id call your nurses and ask for some reassurance. I know the Crinone gel im on can give you brown/red spotting so maybe its similar...?

Odashwood - congrats on being PUPO and having a super positive frame of mind! good for you. now keep those feet warm! ;-)

Rbr - I totally forgot my last 2ww too but luckily id kept a slight symptom diary a=so was comparing a lot... was sort of similar, sort of not.. lol. so not very helpful! ;-) how are you doing? still planning to test Sunday? 

Rillischen - good for you gaunt again so soon. get back on the horse! 

Giraffe - when is your scan then? im hoping to have one around 9th may (6w) as worried or ectopic (sorry to hear about your tubal mc). although HCG was high enough and with previous ectopics it wasn't so we'll see.. just so many hurdles. I was lucky and didn't have one wave of sickness with last pregnancy so have nothing to hold on to that anything is actually happening.. I'll keep peeing on sticks until I run out! ;-)


Afm - im just trying to get my head around things. have some reaction to the steroids so been trying to sort that but everything is hard living abroad but having a UK clinic pull the strings. anyway - hopefully will have a plan soon and can begin to enjoy things! 

Love x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all, how are we doing? Curly did you find out? Simba, how you feeling? Mumsy/ rrb when do you test?
My scan is 8th May, just before 8weeks. It's a horrible wait as my clinic don't check HCG so I have no idea all is going as it should. Just have to hope and pray i guess! Starting to feel  bit nauseous but I wonder if it's all in my head as I want it so much to be OK! I'm a nutter! Over analysing everything.
Love to all xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Such a long wait.. can’t you get a hcg done privately? I would! 😜


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh giraffe that’s a horrible wait, definitely see if you can get a private one done, just for your peace of mind!

Best of luck tomorrow mumsy!!

Hope everyone else is holding up ok, at all the different stages of the process!

I’m still holding out to test Sunday....beyond terrified...negative nelly here today..2ww never gets any easier!!

Hugs to all

Xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

D9 lining scan today. 14mm  Clinic says too thick for D9 so have cancelled this cycle. Gutted.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh curly.... what awful news to have got this far and not transfer!!! Do they know why? What a serious bummer!!


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Curly....a cancelled cycle is so tough. The only thing to take from it is that you didn’t waste the cycle, so you can move onto the next now & make sure everything is 100% right before transfer 

Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Thanks. Yes total bummer. No idea why. I was only on one and a half estrogen patches. My lowest dose ever so next month they said I’d be on one patch only.


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Curly girl so sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. I hope next cycle it works out for you!

Afm transfer was successful today have one D5 embryo on board. OTD is on 7th May! Thank you for all your good wishes! Now to the horrid 2WW!Hope everyone is well!

Best wishes xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh curly, how annoying!
Mine was like 19mm at transfer I'm sure! I'm not sure my clinic even look at days! Your clinic's science sounds more advanced than mine. I seem to have a lot less monitoring than you guys, although perhaps they just tell us less, unless we need to know something.

Mumsy,  yay congrats on being PUPO. Exciting! 

Rrb...keep the hope! Let us know how your OTD goes. 

Simba, Odash, how you doing?

I'm holding out on a private HCG as feel really sick today 🤢🤞 Taking it all as good! Bring it on! 
Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah, my clinic also didnt check lining at transfer either... hope next month it works out for you!

Mumsy- congrats on being PUPO!!! Yay!!! 

Giraffe, how many weeks now?  I still don’t feel anything other than tired... 

How’s everyone else? 

x


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Morning ladies...not good news for us I’m afraid ☹ 
This was the 3rd PGS embryo that failed to implant.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh no Rbr - I’m so sorry!!! big hugs xxx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh RRB so sorry! Sending you love and strength. Xxx


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Rrb (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Rrb im so sorry to hear this big hugs out to you! Please be kind to yourself and take some time out for yourself. Lots of hugs again xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rmb I’m so sorry.  Pgs feels like an extra guarantee so I know this feeling. 

Fight on!!!!


----------



## amyeliz87 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies, so sorry for the long absence from here....

Unfortunately we lost our baby 
I was taken to A&E for pains on 9th April (I don't even think these were related now though tbh but we were scared of Ectopic....)
They admitted me to a ward and took BETA's etc... then I had a big bleed for an hour whilst in the hospital bed.

I asked to be discharged the next day and they took more bloods 48hrs later and that confirmed by BETA HCG was dropping drastically....

And we have no idea why!!!!
6 days later I went into labour and physically gave birth to our little bean still in its sac !! Heartbroken.
That was 15th April.

It's my 1st day back in work today, hence being able to come on here to update.

Fingers crossed to everyone else still on this journey. xxxx


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Amyeliz im so sorry to hear that my heart goes out to you i cant imagine how you are feeling. Big big hugs to you. This ivf is so hard physically mentally and emotionally! There is nothing you couldve done to prevent this. It sometimes just doesnt work out. Im sure your time will come soon and i hope it does come very soon...lots of hugs xxxx

DD(,secondary infertility, first time IVF, first FET 04/19, OTD 07/5/19


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello Ladies,

Tomorrow is my FET.  It is a medicated cycle with 10mg of estrogen tablets and 800mg progesterone  pessaries and I am continue with these doses after the transfer. I am so nervous. I am going to put my two last embryos which makes the process even more stressful. I have tried natural cycle but it didn’t work for me. 
I would like to ask you what doses of estrogen are you on after the transfer? 10mg seems a bit high and I am a little bit worried.
Thank you


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Eva

Is this the Progynova? If so I’m also on 10mg daily. 3x pills orally and 2x vaginally until 12 weeks then I drop to one orially daily.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you Simba,
It is Progynova. I just don't understand why do we have to be on such high doses after the transfer (did your clinic explain why?). My clinic just say it is a standard protocol. I will ask again tomorrow. 
Thanks


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Not sure, thibk it’s to do with FET rather than fresh...?


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hey, Giraffe22!
Thanks for asking. I'm feeling good today. Eating fruits, relaxing and praying. Patiently waiting for my HCG test.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Mumsy35 said:


> Curly girl so sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. I hope next cycle it works out for you!
> 
> Afm transfer was successful today have one D5 embryo on board. OTD is on 7th May! Thank you for all your good wishes! Now to the horrid 2WW!Hope everyone is well!
> 
> ...


My prayers for you dear!
My OTD is on the 9th of May, so good luck to us!


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Odash, glad you're feeling better.

Amy, I'm so so sorry how horrendous for you! How far along were you when that happened? Sending you strength.

Eva, I'm on 12mg I take 2 x 2mg 3x a day! Have been on that throughout my FET and and am still in it until 12 weeks. I'll be 7 on Saturday. I'm not too concerned. I get more concerned coming off them! 

I'm on 800mg or cyclogest too...400mg 2x a day.

Hope that helps.

All the best for your transfer. Hope everyone else holding up OK. xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Howdy all
I’ve had the worst cold that I can’t shake- nearly 2 weeks now! Ugh. Also constant headaches..anyone else? Otherwise trying to be patient for scan next Wednesday to check if anything is there (and where!).... 

How’s everyone else doing? x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey simba,

Sorry you've been feeling rubbish. Had any sickness or nausea? I do, but willing to put up with anything obvs!

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Howdy ladies - how’s everyone getting on?

No sickness for me , but apparently steroids can quash that so who knows. Scan on Wednesday... nervous!! Def feel fatter/bloated/bigger boobs.... not a huge amount more.

Anyone else tested yet? x


----------



## amyeliz87 (Aug 6, 2009)

Giraffe22 said:


> Amy, I'm so so sorry how horrendous for you! How far along were you when that happened? Sending you strength.


6 weeks chick, all the best xx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you Amy. Hope you're doing OK sweety xx

Simba, good luck for tomo. Scan day for me too. Nervous is an understatement!

Will keep you informed. How are you we all? Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Giraffe was going to ask what time your on? I’m sooooo nervous and worried!! I’m not going till The afternoon! x


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Simba and giraffe how are you both doing? Ive joined the early pregnancy thread for those awaiting scan and had their bfp. I got my beta today so a BFP. Im so grateful but so cautious as early days.
Wishing everyone the best of luck in their FET. I have joined the early pregnancy thread.

Hope to see you ladies there.
All the best xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yay!!! Congrats mumsy!!!  So pleased for you! x


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

My congratulations honey!))))))))) I'm so happy for you!!!! Only the best regards and best wishes!!!!! And hugs)
I'm having my HCG tomorrow morning. So afraid and so excited at the same time)


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

Odashwood - yikes - keep us posted!!!! fingers and toes crossed for you!

Giraffe - have you had my scan? mines this argo.. bricking it! x


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mumsy....yaaaaay! Congrats! I havent joined the thread yet...will do.

Simba, I'm in the way now it's at 3pm. You?! 

Odash, good luck! Xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

How did it go Giraffe?

For me. Twins. Embryo must have split as only put one in. don't know what to say. its not what I dreamed of.


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow Simba! That's amazing news. What a surprise! Identical beans then. Eeeeek!

All OK for me too. Just the one and did have two put back in ha ha!

Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

not sure its amazing news for us to be honest. might need to go AWOL for a while.. x

Great for you though!


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok hunni...do what you need to do. Sending you love xx


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks ladies! Simba congrats on twins thats amazing! And you put the one embryo in!!!! Now im getting anxious about my scan as i had one embryo transferred too! 
I wouldnt mind and i would be happy to have at least one!

Have moved to early pregnancy board so last post here! Good luck odashwood for today!

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Odash how did HCG go? Mumsy I've moved there too but will stay here too xx


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello Charmings!

Thank you, girls, for your support! I am on the seventh sky now! BFP
I can't believe that it worked out! 1 tiny frozen embryo - one tiny chance became a huge excitement and turned into a long-awaited pregnancy.
I wish you the same! I wish this blessing come to each of you!

1 mln hugs and kisses


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yay Odash lovely news well done! Xx


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone doing?
I did my test yesterday and I am pregnant. Two weeks wait is over. The line wasn't very strong but for sure was there. I need to repeat the test in 6 days before they book me for a scan. It is very exiting cos I have put two embryos so we will see soon. 
Thank you for all good wishes.
Sending lots of love.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi, Eva! 
What great news! My congratulations! Hope your next test will show the same result! Keeping my fingers crossed for you, dear!
Looking forward to your updates
xx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yay Eva, lovely news. How is everyone holding up? Xx


----------

